# waiting for plastisol samples



## gdell2020 (Apr 6, 2010)

after reading a few forums i decided to go with plastsol transfer. i am waiting to receive my first samples. could i get some help????


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

gdell2020 said:


> after reading a few forums i decided to go with plastsol transfer. i am waiting to receive my first samples. could i get some help????


What sort of help do you need ? . The samples I have received in the past have all come with pressing instructions . Follow the instructions and most of the time they work out . With Plastisol transfers you can produce some quality shirts , Good Luck .


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, just follow the instructions and you should be fine. If you have trouble feel free to ask here but your best bet is to call the transfer maker as they know their product best.


----------



## gdell2020 (Apr 6, 2010)

i will follow the instructions, but just a little worried. i have a lot riding on this.
i have a craft robo pro and a epson 1400 that i was trying to work with, but it 
turned out being a lot of work


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Just take your time with it and have fun.

Follow the directions. Make sure you heat
the lower platten before your first transfer
and lower the press on the shirt to remove 
the moisture.

The first transfers I received didn't say anything
about preheating the lower platten but it was
noticeable on the results of other companies.

I would grab up an infrared thermometer to
make sure your temperature is accurate.
I find that my Maxx Press is right on temperature
but have heard others have temp readings that
vary.

You will need a few shirts but remember that
if you put transfers on a cheap Walmart T-shirt
that the transfer might seam to be weaker and
on the lower end.

The difference between a transfer on a cheap
T-shirt from a 6 pack at Walmart and the same
transfer on a heavier shirt like a Gilden Ultra
is amazing.


I was sent several transfers by a few of the larger
companies.

The first one I wasn't really happy with and
even though they were samples. I was thinking
that the transfer process wasn't what it was
cracked up to be.

The second companies transfers arrived and
I was pleasantly surprised by the outcome and
have transferred everything they sent me on
6 different shirts and have been washing and
drying them to see how they hold up.

The sample transfers from Transfer Express 
impressed me the most. I plan on using them
for several projects. T


----------



## gdell2020 (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks for the help. i just recieved my first samples yesterday and i will give them a try tomorrow.


----------

